# names for my new rat??



## spudnic (Oct 10, 2011)

i got a baby rat and i can't decide on what to name him. any ideas ?? hes all black if that helps


----------



## Fwingnut (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck whitey!


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 10, 2011)

ratty? ratso?


----------



## jjoshea (Oct 10, 2011)

$%%^#@**&^!!!!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 10, 2011)

How about Willard? 
Yeah, its the main character's name, but its better then all the rats' names in the movie


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 10, 2011)

Dead and Run over by an Impala.
Rats are nasty, unhousetrainable parasites. Why the fuck would anyone keep one as a pet? They spread the fucking Black Death, for god's sake. Feed it to your cat and wash the shit out of your hoodie


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 10, 2011)

templeton....like from charlotte's web


----------



## Puckett (Oct 10, 2011)

go old school....splinter.
i had a rat but her name was ducky, i was going to get a duck but ended up with a rat. then had to give her away because im allergic to them, go figure.


----------



## spudnic (Oct 11, 2011)

well my rat just gotten eten by my moms cat, so yeah. im pissed


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh man. I was gonna say Rizzo, like from the Muppets. damn. that sucks man.


----------



## Scholley (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Murt... no disrespect, but it was the fleas on the rats that spread the black plague... I'd say name the rat Harvard Wellington because I find irony very funny... first post, hello STP!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 11, 2011)

MURT said:


> They spread the fucking Black Death, for god's sake.


Actually, while they did transport it, they weren't the the only ones at fault. Fleas carry the Black Death, _to this day_. But I agree, why the fuck to people want rats as pets... Get a dog. Dogs can protect you while you sleep


----------



## oki (Oct 11, 2011)

ratney.


----------



## spudnic (Oct 11, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Actually, while they did transport it, they weren't the the only ones at fault. Fleas carry the Black Death, _to this day_. But I agree, why the fuck to people want rats as pets... Get a dog. Dogs can protect you while you sleep


because rats are very sweet animals, im not talking about the ones you find on the street im talkin about the ones you raise as babys they are very good conpanies when that all you got man


----------



## CXR1037 (Oct 11, 2011)

spudnic said:


> because rats are very sweet animals, im not talking about the ones you find on the street im talkin about the ones you raise as babys they are very good conpanies when that all you got man



until they die a horrible death from tumors!


----------



## oki (Oct 12, 2011)

squrat
ratmus


----------



## DaisyDoom (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn! whats with all the hate on rats lol...they are fucking awesome pets. Loyal, loving and very intelligent.
RIP little guy.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 12, 2011)

I love rats. They are insanely intelligent and make great pets. I'd go with Pinky or the Brain. Remember Animaniacs? "What are we going to do today Brain?" "The same thing we do every day Pinky. Try to take over the World!"


----------



## dprogram (Oct 12, 2011)

Ohh. Had one named Madison and she was named after the street I lived on...name it after your street...


----------



## KittyFlipper (Oct 19, 2011)

I dunno about you but i'm calling mine "Dangerous Beans"


----------



## Acorn (Dec 4, 2011)

Spunion.


----------



## Earth (Dec 4, 2011)

Rats are cool, and wonderful too.
I had some wild ones that used to come to me squrriel feeder until a huge blue feral cat (named Blue) culled the herd.
As for rats spreading plagues - good - as there too many fucking idiots on this planet anyway who don't deserve to breathe the same air I do.

All Gods creatures great and small are always welcomed to this roost, it's people I want to stay the fuck away..............

Sorry about your little guy being consumed.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pinky or The Brain


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 4, 2011)

SADIE! after the lady from last house on the left.


----------



## Redd Capp (Dec 6, 2011)

RapidT?


----------



## Danny Dissent (Dec 6, 2011)

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Dead horse (Dec 6, 2011)

Turd Burgler


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 6, 2011)

Paul Bunyan


----------

